# PMQ‘s questions



## Ray (20 Oct 2002)

I‘m going to CFB MEAFORD I would like to know how to get a PMQ there who would I have to talk to ? I‘m at CFLRS ST.JEAN I graduate on the 31 of oct.
I realy need PMQ‘s!!! 
thank you all 
need phone numbers and someone to talk to they don‘t tell us much in st.jean 
RIGHT ON TO EZ  !!!!!!!!


----------



## Recce41 (20 Oct 2002)

Is this for QL3, You will not get one until you finish QL3. And they donot have PMQs in Meaford anyway. For the staff posted there, you live in Borden or buy a home. Sorry YOU WILL NOT GET ONE EVEN IN BORDEN!


----------



## Ian (20 Oct 2002)

Hey,

St-Jean‘s pretty confusing, but since you should have some freedom by now try to go to the base orderly room and just speak to them about your options. They could at least point you to the right place.

I had some admin problems @ the end of my course at CFLRS too, and the BOR handled them well & quick. Just ask your staff where it is (if possible       )

Reece41 sounds right; I doubt you‘ll be allowed to have your family at battleschool (is that where you are going?). But maybe they could give you some options.

Good luck w/ the end of your course,


----------



## Recce41 (20 Oct 2002)

Don‘t waste your time with the School OR. They will tell you the samething. You will be able to apply for one after Battle school. And you are posted to one of the Btls ie Petawawa for 1 and 3rd RCR, and 2 RCR in Gagetown.  Once you clear in to the Base and Unit, you will be able to apply for one. It takes from 1 week to 6 months. Since you will be out of Battle School around Christmas, You will not get one until Apr 03. Due to that is the start of the posting season. And the Army will not pay extra to move you in Jan or Feb. They may if money is there. So relax. One question, what is the rush.


----------



## Cdn Soldier (20 Oct 2002)

What the rush is is probably none of your business and besides, what‘s it matter to you if he decides he wants to try getting one a shot anyway?  And how does a wait of "1 week to 6 months" suddenly equate to your proclamation that he won‘t get one until Apr 03?!

As for when he can apply for a PMQ, he does not have to wait until he is cleared into the unit and base, he can apply as soon as he has his posting message.  Also, as he is coming off the BTL his move will be paid no matter when it happens, not that it will cost anymore to move him in Jan or Feb as opposed to APS in anycase.

My advice to you Stiker is to ignore Recce41 and take Ians advice about checking it out with the OR.  I know for a fact that pers have received PMQ‘s while on their basic trades training due to their unique and compelling circumstances.  Check it out and explore all of your options.  Too many times barrack room lawyers dish out bad advice which is taken as gospel resulting in hardship for the young troopie.


----------



## Ray (20 Oct 2002)

my son 7 year old is the rush!!I want to get him on a base hopefully mine ,to get him use to Military Life.cause me being at St jean is fine cause I am only 3 1/2 hours from home when i go to Meaford.I ll be on 10 week Soldier Evaluation,then after the 10 weeks i ll go to battle school for 16 more weeks,wich means i ll be 8 hours away from home.No weekends cause,i ll be to far from home!


----------



## Harry (21 Oct 2002)

Striker,

Hate to say it but you can not get a PMQ until after you finish Battle School.  There are circumstances, usually based upon DIRE or significant compassionate reasons, and to be honest, from what you described, not likely.

You can ask for one in Borden, but I have a feeling that by the time it gets sorted you will be posted to a unit.

Keep in mind a move of this nature involves some pretty heavy expenses, and I believe, (I could be wrong) that you should have been told about DF&E on enrolment, especially with a child and or family.

The other thing to keep in mind, you would be moving them for what is classed a short period and then no doubt moving again too another location. It is not allowed.  

All told, the CF may cite the stability of the current situ and say no.

Be honest, yes it is important to be near them, but do you want the kids first year of military exposure to be a continuous cycle of new schools, no friends, and discord.  The stress to the child will be great and moving the child will cause a false sense or belief that they will be able to see you regularly.  When in fact you will not.

If they are in a stable environment, and everything is manageable, leave it be.  Otherwise you will end up causing yourself a mess of administration that could cause you to miss training, and in the end could have you listed as an administrative burden.  

I was away from my newborn child for almost six months.  I waited until I was finished Battle School and posted to my first Regiment before I brought them out.  I did it during block leave and it all worked out fine.  It is no fun being alone, but if the situation is stable leave it be.  And no I did not see my young wife for almost a year, she was in Northern Canada.  So thank your stars and go be your best and good luck.

UBIQUE

P.S.  For some of the armchair warriors in here, think before you type, boneheads.  This is a new recruit‘s life you are making comments about.  If you have real TI and experience, say your piece, otherwise, be wise and shut up.  If you have real time experience you would know that at this stage in his career the orderly room in BFC ST. Jean isn‘t going to do a whole lot other than make a s.h.i.t sandwich out of it.  What‘s that going to accomplish?  Recce41 knows what he is talking about!

HARRY-OUT


----------



## Recce41 (21 Oct 2002)

CDN Soldier, go F*&^ your self. For one I‘ve been in for 22+ yrs, and was a base kid.Have been though it. I state maybe apr, for one reason ****. PMQ are repaired in the winter. For the next posting season and if you were a real soldier you would know this and yes you can apply for a Q with a posting message but it is only 60 days pre to your COS date. The wait is 1 week to 6 months depanding on the listing where you are. In Gagtown he could get one in a week, In Petawawa whigh Base I just left it took up to 5 months before one of the new QL3s got one. You only have one child, so in Petawawa, you may end up in the Appartments. CdN Solsier can read it say SGT for my rank. As for the OR, CFHA is privately owned so they issue Qs when they want. 
 I have 5 childern and there is no rush in getting to a base, let him finsh his school, then move him. I‘ve done this myself for my kids. Its easier on them and you. For you will be the new guy. You will be on more courses when you get to the BTL. Is that more good for you CDN Soldier, civie.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Oct 2002)

Ok, let‘s try to keep things civil here folks. Nobody wants to read a flame war, so let‘s stick to the original topic and send the nastygrams through e-mail.

Thanks


----------



## onecat (21 Oct 2002)

Well I‘m also interested in PMQ‘s  how easy is it get one after you finish your training and your sent to a base?  Do most people off base to get a place.  And what freedom do you have if you live on base, can family and friends visit, etc....  

thanks.


----------



## Recce41 (21 Oct 2002)

Radiohead
 First off if your Married your intitled to a Q, like I said it takes from a week to 6 months. It depends on when and where you are posted. If you arrive in the summer you may wait longer then a person in the spring and fall. Why more people less Qs. You can apply for a Q 60 days before your COS date and you maynot be moved over Christmas, for no one is at the unit or some CFHAs and base(leave period). But that also depends on the base. In Gagetown they are getting rid of the shacks for living in, and most singles have to move to ESQs, (Extra single Quarters). This will save money and space. In Petawawa, the RCD went from Two shacks to One. With a yng soldier sharing a room with three others just like the old days. 
 If you deside to live off base, you pay the going rent rate.And yes people can visit you, its not jail. Just units donot allow people to stay with you in the shack. Bases have transiant quarters that they can get if you ask and are availible. 
 Before a single guy could not move off base for upto 2 yrs. This was to prevent him getting in ****. Now units will sign after 6 months. If your married your on your own.
 You can look it up in CFAOs for Q intitlements. And you cannot turndown a Q because you don‘t like it. You may end up at the bottom of the list.


----------



## MP 811 (21 Oct 2002)

You guys wont believe this, but when I was on my three‘s at Borden 4 yrs ago, there were so many empty Q‘s that they were giving them to civilians who wanted them!  I know of two guys on my course who got PMQ‘s while still on course!  Both were married and one had kids, who was staying in Borden after the course.  Hope this helps out a bit.

securitas


----------



## Recce41 (21 Oct 2002)

Yes most Qs are empty in Borden, at 910$ for a three bedroom. You might as well buy. And I could believe that. If they were LOTEPs or if they were staying in Borden . But in the Combat arms you never stay in Meaford, Its more strict. When I got in in 79. I was away for 8 months, 4 months Basic at Cornwallis and QL3 in Petawawa, then 4 months on exercise with the Regt. Then I got my PMQ.


----------



## Ray (21 Oct 2002)

Ok I got all the Info about P.M.Q`s that i need .Thanks for the input.


----------



## onecat (22 Oct 2002)

That‘s good news. I wasn‘t sure if they had single Quarters, so knowing that I‘m much happier. Being single and 30 I wasn‘t looking forward to sharing my space with alot of guys.  Do they ahve extra single quarters in every base?  I‘m going in for SigOps so I‘m not sure if it much different getting them as it would be for combat arms people.

Could by chance list the link for info Q‘s  I can‘t seem to find it.

Thanks.


----------

